# Plastisol Transfers on hoodies....



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I am going to be printing some single color transfers on hoodies and my question is do I need to adjust my pressure settings and heat settings. Or do I use the same setup as I have been for my shirts?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I just use the same, but I have an air press so it maintains same pressure.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I just use the same setting for temp but usually have to loosen the pressure a little due to the fact of the hoodies being so thick. Good luck


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we sometimes use a teflon pillow if they are pullovers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The temperature setting should remain the same. Adjust the pressure as needed for the thickness of the fleece.


----------

